# Does Gandalf ever come back?



## liltimmy (Aug 26, 2002)

*Question*

I have only seen the first film, and never read the books, does gandalf ever come back?


----------



## DGoeij (Aug 26, 2002)

Welcome to the forum liltimmy.

Haven't read the books? Your signature says something else entirely. Anyway, I'm not going to tell you. I really think telling what happens in a story beforehand, isn't a good thing to do. 
I'd say read the books, they are truly magnificent. Some would say my opinion is somewhat biased, but not on this forum. 
Or you simply wait till the 23th of December this year, the release of the next movie, The Two Towers. 

How did you like the movie, since you are apparently new to the great works of professor Tolkien?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 26, 2002)

i wonder also---where did you come about that quote? And telling you would be a spoiler.


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 26, 2002)

Teehee. No spoilers here, "sorry"! 
Nice quote by the way; I would have assumed that you had read the book, with such a precise quote from the FotR.. Read the book, ASAP, because if you thought the movie was good.. 
Welcome to the forums, Liltimmy!  Don't go searchin' for no spoilers now, it's much more fun if you read it from the books yourself.

PS: I personally didn't like the movie before the Fellowship left Rivendell- and Gimli's axe seems to have a nasty habit of switching from a single-bladed one to a much larger and more menacing double-bladed variety- but all in all I think it was a great flick, though I won't say that it was true to the book, because it wasn't.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 26, 2002)

about gimlis axe--he starts out from rivendell with a single bladed and in moria i forget somehow but he loses that. Then he picked up 2 axes during the battle scene.


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 26, 2002)

OK, thanks alot! Sorry for the sidetrack, guys..


----------



## Windfola (Aug 29, 2002)

Hey, Lan...

I'm curious: Why didn't you like the movie before the fellowship left Rivendell? Was it because of the obvious "artistic license" the writers took with the script (such as placing Arwen in Glorfindel's place at the Ford of Rivendell, and having Merry & Pippin set off the dragon fireworks at Bilbo's birthday party, etc.)?

Frankly, I didn't like that bit of tampering with Tolkien's perfection myself, but I understood why they did it, so I was able to enjoy the whole movie nonetheless. (Uh...although I DID tell everyone around me in the movie theater what REALLY happened in the book!) (Just Kidding!  )


----------



## pohuist (Aug 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Windfola _
> *Hey, Lan...
> 
> I'm curious: Why didn't you like the movie before the fellowship left Rivendell? Was it because of the obvious "artistic license" the writers took with the script (such as placing Arwen in Glorfindel's place at the Ford of Rivendell, and having Merry & Pippin set off the dragon fireworks at Bilbo's birthday party, etc.)? *



Of course. Isn't it obvious?


----------



## Lady_of_Gondor (Aug 29, 2002)

Hello Liltimmy! Welcome to the Forum! I am not a senior member here. Nor am I a master of Tolkien Lore. However I have read The Fellowship twice and I am working on my reread of The Two Towers before the movie comes out. After that I will move on to the Silmarillion and Unfinished Tales. 

As far as my limited tolkien knowledge is concerned, I will say that this is the most amazing story I have ever read. Tolkien is a master of a most unique kind. I really advise you to pick up the books and read them. They are fantastic. I must warn you (though some of the more learnèd members on this forum will dispute it), the beginning of the fellowship can be a bit boring. That however is just my opinion. But once you get into the story, you will find that this is a most amazing creation. At times I have a difficult time believing it is even a creation. It is just that real to me! Good luck Liltimmy! And Enjoy!


----------



## Diamond Took (Aug 31, 2002)

nope.


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 31, 2002)

Well, that was the partial reason. But it was the script itself, even when it was straight from the book, which ticked me off. The lines did not seem to come naturally. But Viggo Mortensen, I think his name is, acted the sentences really well, IMO.
Uh oh, now I must stop. I'm certain that this topic has been discussed at the Movie forums..


----------



## Gil-Galad (Aug 31, 2002)

Yes,and you'd better read the books as soon as you can.
By the way welcome liltimmy!


----------

